# Game 21: Hawks @ Heat (12/4/10 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, December 4, 2010 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Gotta build off of last night's win, get that 4th win in a row and beat an above .500 team. Especially since they're without Joe Johnson, will be on the 2nd night of a back to back, and it being a home game.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

No Joe = Jamal Crawford going nuts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hawks are on a 5 game winning streak after tonight's win over the Sixers.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Jeez Wade County, wherever you are, going to community mods to get rid of my avatar. U know what I'll change it for you.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I didnt go to community mods. Obviously guys had a similar thought process to me though.

It's not like I didn't like the pics, but it was kinda inappropriate man.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lbj 3333

EDIT: make that a 2, damn you ESPN play-by-play...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Real committment to running the last several games. Seeing it again tonight. Rip and run


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heated said:


> Jeez Wade County, wherever you are, going to community mods to get rid of my avatar. U know what I'll change it for you.


It wasnt him. Someone else reported your post because of the avi and once that happens, all Heat mods and community mods get an email.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

My internet has reached its max, so I can't watch the game (gotta love watching text...) - so keep the updates flowing guys


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice D by Lebron on Horford


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the J off the nice ball movement


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good defense early


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the layup off the post move on Crawford


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 with all 12 points so far


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the J on Smith

14-5 miami

Timeout Atl


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We have the long Js tonight but they are in rhythm and after the ball has moved from side to side. Can live with that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Make that all 14. 6 for LBJ, 4 each for Wade and CB.

Great start - im assuming the D is on point.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just read this tweet...


> WindhorstESPN Brian Windhorst
> LeBron said he talked to Daniel Gibson today. Everything all patched up apparently; friendship unaffected now.


Great to hear he's close


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Now if only we could swing a deal for Boobie Gibson. He'd be the perfect fit here....like a better Damon Jones.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

beautiful pass by Lebron to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Keep giving Smith that shot. He's made 2 3's in a row but i'll take my chances with those.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Smith is taking and making some horrible shots


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

joel at the 4. Some here were asking to see that.

LBJ for 333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Hell yea Rio


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade County said:


> I didnt go to community mods. Obviously guys had a similar thought process to me though.
> 
> It's not like I didn't like the pics, but it was kinda inappropriate man.


My apologies then, but I still don't see the big deal. Are you from Australia or Afghanistan? There is no nudity depicted any here which I think follows the board guidelines.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-15 Miami after 1

Very nice 1st quarter. Great ball movement and the D has been great.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Now if only we could swing a deal for Boobie Gibson. He'd be the perfect fit here....like a better Damon Jones.


Yeah we could get him too if Lebron keeps saying they are buddies. Dan Gilbert and the fans there are pissed at him for being friends with Lebron.

Can't imagine it would take much to get him either.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

My stream sucks I can't tell wade from joel.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Zaza ate joel up on two possessions. Damp now in.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense struggling to start the 2nd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio is the only non big 3 member to score so far :laugh:


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333

sweet find by Mario


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I love James Jones!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio with 5/3/2 in 7 minutes. Loving him at the moment, he's playing great the last 3-4 games.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Chalmers is looking great


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Here's a crazy stat. JJ has hit 52 field goals so far this season. 44 of them have been triples


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario looks so confident out there all of a sudden. He looks like a real PG


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Chalmers > Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh hits the J

Wade and Bosh are beginning to form a nice chemistry


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade is rebounding much better this year. He's averaging a full board more per game so far than his career average.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Defensive rebounding fellas...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Love the trailing bosh wide open pull up jumper.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sweet hook by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the steal and finish


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love Bosh. Offensively, he's a perfect fit here.

Defensively, he's still a work in progress - but he's getting there. If we can get him rebounding better....


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ's J is still on tonight


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat are on fire!!!!!!!!! 

Lovin this!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Not really a fan of the shots, but Lebron's J has been on fire lately


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Lebron continues to stroke those long 2's. Looks like Quicken Loans Arena fixed his stroke


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damp with the sick block and the smile, haha


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sick block by Damp.

I'm loving this addition. Makes me question why we didn't in the first place?


Damp > Mags by so much!


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Magloire is sort of redundant with Dampier here now. Both bring similar attributes, but Damp just has more skill.

I wouldn't be suprised if Mags is released around the deadline to make way for a healthy De'Sean Butler or someone who we can send down to the D-League for a few games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

"Miami loves you" chants I believe


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big 3 with 38 of our 46 points.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Miami loves you. lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> "Miami loves you" chants I believe


Could have been "Lebron, we love you" chants. Either way, nice chant by the home crowd


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

How long til Mario overtakes Carlos as the starting PG?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Mario has been great since getting put into the rotation. I think with him and Joel off the bench you really get a jolt of energy out of that second unit which is exactly what you want.

Spoelstra really getting the rotations right the last week or so. Maybe that Dallas game upped his game as well as the Big Three? Either way I'm loving how we're playing. This is how I imagined it.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> I love Bosh. Offensively, he's a perfect fit here.
> 
> Defensively, he's still a work in progress - but he's getting there. If we can get him rebounding better....


Exactly. He has a lot of potential on the defensive end though. If we can get him to take chargers with his quickness he'll be wrecking teams on that end. His agility makes him a great help defender when he's locked in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Carlos. Pay attention to the clock.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I think the big thing is the Big 3 are getting easier looks, which is pushing their FG% up. At the start they were still taking those tough fadeaways when they didn't need too. Now it's like a switch has been flicked, and they realise "Hey, we can actually get each other some easy looks here". 

With that, it's benefiting the entire team - as now Mario and JJ can catch and shoot those wide open treys to stretch the D.

Mario's activity and energy have been right on lately. Same with Joel - he may be a klutz, but you can't question the man's effort.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

C'mon guys, no let ups here to end the half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Damp to Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Arroyo is not helping his cause right now


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bibby gets hits with a T.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Why isn't Bosh taking this free throw?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ LBJ pulled rank


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

50-36 Miami at the half

Wade, Bron and Bosh with 42 of the Heat's 50 halftime points.

Miami holding Atl to 35% shooting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Why isn't Bosh taking this free throw?


Lebron always takes them unless JJ or House is in.

To his credit though, he usually makes the technical free throws.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Great half by the looks (obviously im not watching it..sadly..)

Wade - 12/7/2/1/1 on 6-9 shooting. Oddly no free throws so far.
LBJ - 16/2/2/1 on 4-6 shooting, 1-1 from downtown and 7-9 from the line. Weird how his overall stat line has dropped lately (in dimes and board), but our success rate has gone up!?
CB - 14/4 on 7-13fg. Continues to motor and hit around 1 of every 2 shots he takes. Perfect third option. This is what he envisioned when he signed here. That slow start is a distant memory.

Rio has also been mighty impressive, again.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The last couple of minutes of that half got a bit sloppy. Hope that play doesnt continue to start the 3rd.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Why did Bibby get a T? I didn't understand that.

I didn't understand why Mags didn't get cut instead of Stackhouse...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> Why did Bibby get a T? I didn't understand that.
> 
> I didn't understand why Mags didn't get cut instead of Stackhouse...


I think its because our centers, besides Joel, are old as hell and an injury could happen at any time with them.

As for Bibby, I think he thought he got fouled on that drive right before but im not sure about that.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> The last couple of minutes of that half got a bit sloppy. Hope that play doesnt continue to start the 3rd.


Our 3rds have mainly been our achilles heel this season - which is weird, considering we started off on fire in 3rd quarters.

No let ups, even without JJ Atlanta has enough to get back in this game if we play sloppy for a 3-4 minute stretch.

Was hoping we'd see more boards from Damp in that extended opening half stretch - did he look OK out there? Or as inconsequential as his stat line suggests?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice to know Jodie Meeks doesn't just light us up. He's got 20 at the half on the Bobcats!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I a way, I wish that JJ was playing so that nobody can downplay Heat's performance tonight...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Josh Smith looks like he's been crying


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

3rd gets off to a familiar start...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh might be better at that headfake than Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

4-4 start for the Hawks to start the 3rd.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good time out


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

8-2 run from the Hawks to start. Exactly what we didnt want.

This team has enough to take us, even without JJ. No let ups!


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Heat needs to step up that D.

Hawks starting the half 4-4. on a 8-2 run...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade with the dunk


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smith looks like he got poked in the eye.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Big Z needs to return to that 2nd unit.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Whose guarding Horford!?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good lord Arroyo is just horrible


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Horford now 5-5 in the quarter. Time to get Z out.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Gotta bring Joel in so he can show on Horford on thos Js better


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel in for Z


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horford and Powell are abusing us.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Horford is just nailing a bunch of jumpers, need to close out on him faster


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bout time Carlos


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Knew we'd stink up this third quarter.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

BTW, anybody have news about Haslem? How long is he supposed to be out for?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK - Carlos out, Mario in. Now.

What's happening out there? Settling for jumpers again


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Nice steal by Wade!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice steal and layup by Wade


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> OK - Carlos out, Mario in. Now.
> 
> What's happening out there? Settling for jumpers again


A little bit. Trying to post Wade on Crawford but it's not really working because they're doubling off Arroyo and he's not knocking the shot in.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dee-Zy said:


> BTW, anybody have news about Haslem? How long is he supposed to be out for?


Until the cast comes off they wont know if he'll heal fast or slow, but right now its an April return.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron needs to make his move quicker there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What a retarded offensive possession. Stop standing around!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I am so sick of jumpball analysis. EVERYONE knows where you are supposed to tip it by now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, the Heat cant hit anything right now


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Glad im not watching this quuarter. Awful.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Too many Js in the 3rd. Not very good ball movement.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Good ball movement finally on that play but they are just ice cold


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wilkins has been getting away with a ton of contact on Lebron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

14pt lead, cut to 2.

What the ****


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

This is the laziest offense I think I've ever seen in Miami. Is the coaching staff working on this or are they just sitting on their hands? You see spurts of improvement then they just go back into the same routine.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

63-61 Miami after 3

Horrible 3rd quarter.

Horford Millsap'ed us for 14 points.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Horford 9-10 from the field. He's MillsapOkaforing us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Thank you Dwyane for attacking the rim.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ugh, another lazy 3 from Wade. Nice finish on that almost botched fast break though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would like to see Bosh get something going to the rim


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Sun Sports camera angles made Bosh hesitate on that jumper


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Whenever Bosh hesitates on a J, he almost always misses.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh too indecisive right there, just take the shot big man.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice putback by Bosh


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice follow by Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh with the hook


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

-Nice speed by a 6'9" playing center.

-... that's... why...


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Atleast Bosh is being aggressive. 

Haven't seen LBJ really since half time, what's he doing out there?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron checks in for JJ


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I want to see our offensive numbers with and without Bosh. The offense always seems to be a bit cleaner when he is heavily involved.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice up and under by Bosh to get 2 free throws


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Sick Footwork By Booooooosh!!!!!!!!! :d


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

First trip to the line tonight for Bosh. We know he's a pretty good jump shooter, but he needs to get into the paint for some easy ones a little more.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Only 10 fga for LBJ tonight


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Josh Smith can't guard Bosh in the mid-post. Should go to that every time down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Our role players still are being very quiet tonight. Only 8 points from the non big 3 in the 1st half, and only 2 points so far in this 2nd half from a non big 3 player.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crawford remembered in this half who he was playing


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

Bosh firing up the crowd. "c moon!!" lol

cant say i blame him. Not only are we a horrible sports town, but all the kiddie graphics on the TVs and the whole sterile environment in the arena dumbs down the fans.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice block Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Cmon guys - close it out....


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is playing too slow. Didn't even get into the offense until 12 seconds on the clock


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is so frustrating.

What are we doing!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

This team just cannot score in the halfcourt


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Remember when we used to love the Wade2Moon alley oop play in the halfcourt?

Wish we'd run that play for LeBron.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Where art thou Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice drive by Lebron to get 2 free throws


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We in the bonus now?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, how the **** did Wade make that and not get injured :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Thatta boy Rio


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha, nice finish by Wade


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Scary moment there for DWade. that's how you blow out your knee.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

26 and 10 tonight for Dwyane


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great steal by Mario, btw. We miss those steals from his rookie season.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

We need more from non-Big 3 members.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

great block by Joel


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Joel beasting tonight


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel = A Winner


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

offensive foul on horford


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Gooooo Joel


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio only 2-7 - but a decent line with 5/5/4 and +9 on the court. Carlos is 2/0/2 and -4.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!!!!


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBRON!!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why doesn't Lebron do that like everytime?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

horrible foul by Mario.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Ahhhh Chalmers and his last second fouls


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

siiiiiiiiiiiiiick dunk from Bron!!!!!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

1st time Lebron has done something like that this season. Great to see.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio didnt foul Horford shooting a 3 did he....?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

What was LBJ's dunk like?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Rio only 2-7 - but a decent line with 5/5/4 and +9 on the court. Carlos is 2/0/2 and -4.


Rio plays at a better pace which really gets Lebron and Wade moving(and the ball moving). Plus I think he's a better defender just because of his athleticism.

Good for Spo on recognizing that and playing him in the minutes that matter: the 4th quarter.

Spo's end of game lineup is:
Rio
Wade
Lebron
Bosh
Joel

Says a lot for Rio and Joel.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade County said:


> What was LBJ's dunk like?


One of his patented rip down the lane and tomohawk it with one hand type dunks.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade County said:


> Rio didnt foul Horford shooting a 3 did he....?


No, but Horford just through up a runner from 15ft to beat the shot clock and Rio reach in from behind and fouled him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Horford misses both free throws.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron - Bosh - Anthony

God's Front Line


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Rio plays much faster than Arroyo which makes a very big difference. His bad fouls are a result of a little too much aggression but it's a good thing overall for this team.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice, we need to see more LBJ moments like that - he's too amazing an athlete to settle for 20 footers.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

bad turnover by Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario hits the J

Make that 4 non-big 3 points in the 2nd half


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is like a running back out there.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't think that was a flagrant, he just got tangled up


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat up 13 now. Heat are closing this game out beautifully.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

If Lebron had milked that it would have been a flagrant.

Great close out by the Heat for this game. This team is really coming together. Looks like a real team out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

This is a much better quarter defensively.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh gets his double double. 27 and 10 for the game


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

What were the fans chanting after the Horford flagrant?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Rio made a driving layup


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Good win


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Joel = A Winner


This.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Good win, despite the terrible 3rd quarter.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

What is that the first time we've closed out a tight game?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 89-77

4 wins in a row

Great game by the big 3. All but 14 points were scored by them. Mario also stepped up and played very well once again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Smithian said:


> What were the fans chanting after the Horford flagrant?


"Miami Loves you" for Lebron. They did it every time he went to the line.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

HEAT WIN! 

Horrible 3rd Q but Bosh with 27 and 10, all the big three 20+ ppg.

Loving this! 

Seems like our D is starting to click. Let's hope this keeps going.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Big Three with what like 80 points and 30 rebounds? Jesus


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade2Bosh said:


> "Miami Loves you" for Lebron. They did it every time he went to the line.


:clap2:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Tough call between Bosh and Wade for POTG. I'm leaning Bosh.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> What is that the first time we've closed out a tight game?


Wasnt the Bobcats game a little like this one? Or did we pull away a little earlier?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Tough call between Bosh and Wade for POTG. I'm leaning Bosh.


Bosh got us a lot of big baskets and free throws in the 4th. I'll go with him in a very close one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Bosh/Wade/Rio were all +14 on the court.

Wade had a pretty ridiculous line: 26/10/3/3/3 11-18fg, 4-6 free throws. 

But like you said, CB had the big buckets in crunch time.

Really tough call - i'll go with Wade on this one. So that's two for Bosh, one for Wade so far.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love when Wade and especially Lebron get a defensive rebound. It just becomes a mad dash towards the basket with trailers like Bosh and JJ cleaning up on the open jumpers.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Joel was big defensively in the 4th.

A frontcourt of Joel, LeBron, and Bosh is so Godly it's not even funny.


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

POTG was Wade, as he played better defense and did pretty much everything.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Smithian said:


> Joel was big defensively in the 4th.
> 
> A frontcourt of Joel, LeBron, and Bosh is so Godly it's not even funny.


Truer words. Joel seems to be thriving off the bench.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

They talked about it during the game. Joel just seems to be much better suited coming off the bench.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

POTG Wade. 26 pts 10 boards 3 blocks 3 steals. Come on.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do we continue to start Big Z? Joel seems better suited for coming off the bench - so do we start Damp?


----------



## Shaoxia (Dec 5, 2007)

Smithian said:


> Joel was big defensively in the 4th.
> 
> A frontcourt of Joel, LeBron, and Bosh is so Godly it's not even funny.


We'll talk about it again when we play Boston and the Lakers. Joel sucks against real centers.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Damp is a long way from starting, he's still the third center on this team. Spo is very deliberate with things like this. He might be fully incorporated around the time Mike Miller gets back.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Yeah, I realise Damp isnt in shape to have significant minutes as yet - just Big Z looks a little gassed, I think he needs a rest.

This team would be so much better with Haslem and Mike Miller. Well, atleast MM should be back in 2-3 weeks (hopefully). That'll help our perimeter rotation a ton.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Watching Bosh has made me realize how important Haslem is on offense for the second unit. It's so crucial for our offensive scheme to have a big guy who shoot off the pick and pop.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

UD has such a money 15-17 footer also. It really is pretty automatic.

Ah well, he's out til April and that's our reality. Just hope that the big minutes we're playing Bosh now doesn't come back to haunt us later in the season. He does have a bit of an injury history, and we really can't afford to lose him. It'd be disastrous.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

OT- Cleveland still on the Lebron hangover. They lost by 34 to a T-Wolves team playing without Mike Beasley. Ouch.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Check the Wolves shooting numbers, insanity


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think long term the answer is going to be Dampier in the starting lineup with Z/Joel the Pf/C off the bench. And then when Haslem comes back, Z probably goes to playing only when there is foul trouble.

Wonder if we'll deal Magloire + Arroyo for another point guard?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

They knocked down 3's at like a 69% clip. And took 26 of them 

4 in a row, this is starting to look like what we had hoped. I truly think that adversity we've faced so far has probably helped galvanise this group. We know we're not the 72-10 Bulls. We're learning to play together and for each other. 

Chemistry is coming together now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I wonder where Mike Miller is going to get his minutes?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

OK - we've got the Bucks next up to try extend this streak to 5. Gonna be tough - we should definitely look for Bosh, as he'll have a big advantage on whoevers guarding him.

Bogut will Horfordokafor us.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

futuristxen said:


> I wonder where Mike Miller is going to get his minutes?


I'd say he'll take Carlos and JJ's. We'll probably ease him in at around 15 for a few games, before giving him around 25-27 per night.

Eventually, I think Spo would like to get to the point where we can rest Wade and James for a few more minutes and buy time with MM on the floor.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Do you start Mario now, or continue to bring his energy off the bench? That's my real issue at the moment.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Havent watched the whole game yet, but how cool were those "Miami loves you!" chants? I'm glad we showed LBJ that kinda love.



Wade County said:


> They knocked down 3's at like a 69% clip. And took 26 of them
> 
> 4 in a row, this is starting to look like what we had hoped. I truly think that adversity we've faced so far has probably helped galvanise this group. We know we're not the 72-10 Bulls. We're learning to play together and for each other.
> 
> Chemistry is coming together now.


I agree about the adversity. I'm happy we're facing it. I thought the early season would be a breeze and we'd get cocky and forget to continue growing chemistry. Not only that, but I prefer the idea of winning a chip after struggling, as opposed to everyone gifting it to us and saying the game is too easy with these three.

BTW, everyone has been using the word "galvanize" these past few days. It's weird.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade County said:


> Do you start Mario now, or continue to bring his energy off the bench? That's my real issue at the moment.


I feel like Spo is waiting for a loss to start MC. He's definitely the "don't fix it if it ain't broke" type. I'll eat my words if he does, but I'd love to see it happen. With Damp and MC starting we'd be one of the longest teams in the league. Arroyo is clearly a mal-fit with the starting lineup.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Chalmers leads the league in assist to turnover ratio!


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

Yeah good job by the fans by doing those chants.. Supposidly sources are saying Riley was sitting in his usual seat in the Heats house and was the one who started the chants... I'm glad Houses minutes have gone down, Janes Jones I thought has played much better then house all season.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Dwyane Wade said:


> Yeah good job by the fans by doing those chants.. *Supposidly sources are saying Riley was sitting in his usual seat in the Heats house and was the one who started the chants*... I'm glad Houses minutes have gone down, Janes Jones I thought has played much better then house all season.


I hope this a joke. By you. There's no way that would happen, and one would have to be pretty thick or gullible or uninformed to even entertain it for a moment. Just picture it.

And, yeah, Jones has been way more consistent all year.


----------

